# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Hướng dẫn đăng ký 3G vinaphone

## greenstars_dj

*Hiện việc kích hoạt 3G trên mạng Vinaphone đã thành công. Anh em làm theo hướng dẫn của nhà mạn, tức là sau khi gửi tin nhắn đăng ký theo các gói cước bên dưới thì cần phải chọn mạng thủ công trên máy điện thoại. Thí dụ trên các máy Symbian ta vào setting/phone/network và chọn mạng là UMTS. Trên trình duyệt ta chỉnh qua Internet thay vì để là Vinaphone GPRS. Ta nên đọc kỹ các gói cưới trước khi đăng ký.* *Cả trả trước và trả sau đều sử dụng được.*


_Thử gọi video trên mạng 3G Vinaphone. Ảnh Niky_ 
​*Đăng ký:*
Soạn tin nhắn gửi đến số đt* 888* với nội dung là gói cước: *M0,M10,M25,M50,U1,U7,U30*. Lưu ý phải viết HOA.


 M0: 0M FREE vượt mức 50đ/10Kb M10: 10M FREE 10.000/30 ngay vượt mức 15đ/10Kb M25: 35M FREE 25.000/30 ngay vượt mức 15đ/10Kb M50: 100M FREE 50.000/30 ngay vượt mức 10đ/10Kb U1 không giới hạn cước 12.000d/ngày U7 không giới hạn 80.000đ/7 ngày. U30 không gioi hạn 300.000/30 ngày.
VD: M25 ON
_ Nếu khó gửi tin nhắn thì đổi sang trung tâm +84910200091_

----------


## phanloi711

vina ra 3G rồi hả ta. K bik chừng nào mobi ra ha đạt nguyễn

----------

